# service



## Pierre Bouvier (9 Août 2001)

Bonsoir

Quel est l'équivallent sous X de la commande service de linux bien pratiuque pour relancer des services après leur modification, style "service smb start"

merci


----------



## nexxen (9 Août 2001)

ben ya pas d'équivalent ! Donc, comme on ne peut pas relancer les démons, on ne peut pas non plus les modifier.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Non non, je déconne, bien sur. Mais il est vrai que tu n'as pas de commande sous BSD pour relancer les sous-systèmes, comme 'service' ou 'refresh' ou 'startsrc'.

BSD utilise la méthode dite "de recouvrement" : tu lances le démon à la ligne de commande comme un exécutable normal, avec ses options et tout et tout, il créé un fils par la méthode "fork/exec" qui tourne en background, et une fois le fils créé, le père se tue.

(oui, je sais : la violence est partout : l'école, les banlieues, osx...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (11 Août 2001)

ok c'est un peu ce que je pensais, mais bon en pratique :
admettons : je fais un changement sur le fichier inetd.conf (j'active le telnet par exemple via vi)

comment relancer en ligne de commande le demon. C'est là que je bloque.

merci


----------



## nexxen (11 Août 2001)

ah oui mais non, là...

inetd fait parti des quelques démons qu'on a pas besoin de relancer : si tu kill inetd, t'as plus de réseau. Tout ca pour activer juste telnetd, c'est un peu bete.

Alors ce genre de démons interceptent les signaux. Pour inetd, tu lui envois un signal SIGHUP, et il relira son fichier de config (inetd.conf). En bref, ca donne ca :

# kill -HUP 12345

si 12345 est le pid de inetd. Ca le force à relire le .conf, et activera telnetd si tu as viré la #. (attention : il ne le lancera que sur une demande telnet, ne cherche donc pas le pid de telnetd après avoir fait le kill).

Et voilà.


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (11 Août 2001)

Merci pour la réponse

c'est exactement ce que je recherchais. Mainstenant une autre question. Où puis-je trouver ce type de commande.

j'ai assez l'habitude d'unix (AIX, Solaris) mais j'ai du mal avec BSD, peux tu me conseiller un ouvrage ou une documentation où je pourrais trouver ces renseignements.

Merci

Pierre


----------



## nexxen (12 Août 2001)

Si tu connais déjà unix, tu dois avoir kk ouvrages "généraux". Pas la peine de s'attarder, ils sont légions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur OS X ou BSD, je te conseillerais déjà la page FreeBSD en francais.

Tu trouveras pas mal de docs (dont le HandBook, indispensable), des softs, des astuces... Bref, quasiment tout. Mais ca s'adresse plutot aux personnes qui utilisent la ligne de commande comme d'autres utilisent la souris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bien sur, le site de Darwin.

Bonne lecture.


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (12 Août 2001)

Merci de tes réponses et de tes conseils, je vais immédiatement sur le site de FreeBSD

Pierre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

Petite question : 
j'utilise un serveur Shoutcast sous OSX qui se lance depuis le terminal... y-a-t'il un moyen de le lqncer automatiquement au login? apparemment, les login items n'acceptent pas des applis en ligne de commande.
Merci


----------

